# Hornkraut und Wasserpest einpflanzen ???



## Teichforum.info (4. Aug. 2004)

Hallo,

Ich, als Teichanfänger, habe mir heute eine Ceratophyllum demersum (__ Hornkraut) und eine Elodea densa (__ Wasserpest) zugelegt.
Meine Frage: lässt man die Pflanzen einfach schwimmen oder muss man sie am Grund einpflanzen ?
Muss dazu sagen das ich im meinem kleinen Teich (500 l) keinen Erdboden habe, sondern nur das reine Plastik (ist eine Teichwanne).
Sollte ich Teicherde auf den Grund tun ?
Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.

mfg
Thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Aug. 2004)

Hi Thomas,

ganz kurz:

> Meine Frage: lässt man die Pflanzen einfach schwimmen oder muss 
> man sie am Grund einpflanzen ? 

eigentlich egal, geht beides. ich würde sie am grund mit etwas  sand oder kies beschweren

> Sollte ich Teicherde auf den Grund tun ? 

Nein, bloß nicht! Verwende am besten Sand. Ein Gemisch aus Sand und Lehm oder Kies geht auch. Vor dem Einbringen den Sand in einen Bottich oder Eimer füllen und mit hartem Wasserstrahl aus dem Gartenschlauch "durchspülen". Wirst schon sehen warum dieser Aufwand....


Ganz viele und ausführliche Infrmationen gib es im Forumsbereich "Fachbeiträge". Das Lesen lohnt sich wirklich!

Viele Grüße,

Peter


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Aug. 2004)

Hallo,

die beiden Pflanzen werden unterschiedlich behandelt. 

__ Hornkraut hat keine Wurzeln und darf gar nicht eingepflanzt werden. Normalerweise sinkt es durch sein Gewicht auf den Grund und bleibt dort liegen. Jüngere Pflanzen schwimmen manchmal eine Zeitlang an der Wasseroberfläche und sinken später nach unten.

__ Wasserpest muß eingepflanzt werden. Abgebrochene Teilstücke überleben zwar längere Zeit, aber irgendwann müssen sie sich verwurzeln können, damit sie sich auch vermehren. In Deinem Fall solltest Du sie also in einem größeren Gefäß einpflanzen.

Werner


----------

